# Ipad et Compte Sans CB



## escaliyo (16 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous.

Je souhaite offrir a ma filleule un ipad mini mais ses parents ne veulent pas rentrer leur numéro de CB sur le compte Itune.

Si je me souviens bien au démarrage de l'appareil il demande de créer un compte Itune pour avoir accès à lApple store et par la même un numéro de CB?????

Y a t il un moyen de contourner ce problème.

Et est il possible de démarrer un ipad sans CB?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## adixya (16 Novembre 2014)

En 5 secondes sur Google : 

http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/20238-creer-un-compte-itunes-sans-carte-bancaire

Je ne sais pas si ça marche toujours, il faut tester...


----------



## escaliyo (16 Novembre 2014)

Merci Adixya j'avais aussi trouvé cette info.

Mais je voulais savoir si ça fonctionnait et l'avis de personnes l'ayant déjà fait vu que je suis un gros NOOB!!!!!


----------



## Phyra (17 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Oui je confirme, je me sers actuellement de mon iPad air 2 sans avoir renseigné de CB


----------



## ch45750 (18 Novembre 2014)

Je confirme également. CB non obligatoire et c'est heureux.


----------

